# South African Detailers Show Your Stuff



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Well lets show the rest of the worl that we can detail just as good.
I'll post a couple on tuesday.
list your town you are from.........


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

boring


----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)

no need to be bored wil post shortly


----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)

*Just A Few For Now Will Post More*


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Autostar,

Nice work.
I'm originally from the UK, but now living in CraigHall park, Jo'burg.

Some nice cars round here, but shocking paint finishes! Nothing like the examples above 

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you try to make an impression


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Loving the orange Aston - I have family in Hermanus


----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## AUTOSTAR (Jun 11, 2008)

*latest detailes from AUTOSTAR SOUTH AFRICA*

Have A Look And Tell Me What You Think


----------

